# Pc ist unterm spielen einfach ausgegangen und geht nicht mehr an



## Killedplayer (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Mein pc ist mir schon 2 mal unterm Spielen nach ca. 30 min. Einfach ausgegangen, aber dann sofort von selbst wieder hochgefahren. 
Allerdings ist er jetzt nach einiger zeit wieder einfach ausgegangen und fährt jetzt nicht mehr hoch.

Kann dass am Netzteil liegen? an meiner Grafikkarte leuchtet aber noch die Lampe. Und dass Netzteil war nach dem Absturz ziemlich heiss.  Alles andere war nicht wirklich heiss da ich dass glei mal alles kontrolliert habe.

Habe jetzt eine Geforce GTX 760 Asus Grafikkarte mit einem 400 watt Netzteil. .. kann dass iwie Zusammenhängen dass die zu wenig Strom bekommt?

Mfg.


----------



## Esinger (29. Juni 2014)

was ist es für ein Netzteil hört sich nach einen chinaböller an


----------



## Gast1652044202 (29. Juni 2014)

Informationen zu deinem System wären sehr hilfreich. Welche CPU, welche GTX 760 von Asus, ist die PSU aktiv oder passiv gekühlt, welcher Hersteller usw.

Und ja, das kann zusammenhängen. Selbst wenn nach der reinen Watt-Angabe die Leistung der PSU reicht, um die GraKa zu versorgen, kann es sein, das die Leistung auf den 12V-Schienen zu gering ist. Hat das Netzteil dann keinen Überlastschutz, versucht es die GraKa zu versorgen bis es überhitzt und schaltet dann ab (oder gibt den Geist auf). Genau das Problem hatte ich mal mit ner GTX570 und nem 620W! Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2014)

Wovon sprichst du hier überhaupt?! Liste mal deine Hardware auf!!

Ohne das ist dein Beitrag einfach mal völlig sinnlos und wir können nur irgendwie im Nebel stochern und raten, was es nun sein könnte...


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. Juni 2014)

Bei dieser Informationsflut würde ich raten jemand hat sein Netzteil ausgebaut und verkauft.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Juni 2014)

Und vor allem, wenn du das Gerät nicht sagen kannst, oder es umbekannt ist, gilft ein Foto vom Netzteilaufkleber (einfach schnell mit der App) am meisten weiter.


----------



## Killedplayer (29. Juni 2014)

Hab einen Intel core i5 2300 Prozessor

Habe anhänge dran gemacht. Kenn mich leider ned so gut aus deswegen gleich mal die Bilder. Hoffe dass hilft euch jetzt.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Juni 2014)

Das sieht nach nem sehr alten Klapperkasten aus, ist eher ein 250Watt Netzteil. Ich würde auf ein Antec TruePower Classic 450Watt wechseln, bleibt bei deinem System auch sehr leise.


----------



## Gast1652044202 (29. Juni 2014)

Super Flower SF400ATLAS

So schlecht ist das nicht. Aber nur 14 bzw 15 Ampere auf den 12V Leitungen. Leider finde ich auf der ASUS-Seite nicht, wieviel Strom die GraKa da benötigt. Aber das steht normalerweise hinten auf dem Karton der Grafikkarte. Schau da mal bitte nach.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Juni 2014)

MadCat schrieb:


> Im Profil steht Atlas 400W. Ich nehme mal an es ist das:
> Super Flower SF400ATLAS



Richtig.


----------



## Killedplayer (29. Juni 2014)

Jaa das Netzteil ist schon älter aber ka wie alt. Habe alles bis auf netzteil und Gehäuse vor ca 2 jahren, reingekauft.

Also liegts wohl am netzteil? Denn es war auch sehr heiss nachm Absturz und er hat ja sonst keine zicken gemacht eben nur unterm zocken. Einfach abgeschaltet


Und bei der Grafikkarte steht bei mind. Anforderungen 500 watt netzteil


----------



## Gast1652044202 (29. Juni 2014)

Das kann auch zu wenig sein. Wichtig ist, dass das Netzteil genug Strom (bzw Leistung) auf den 12V-Schienen liefert.
Deine Grafikkarte kann bis zu 225W Leistung anfordern (im Extremfall). Dein Netzteil liefert aber nur rund 160W pro 12V-Schiene, solang die Schienen nicht kombiniert werden können, ist das zu wenig. Offensichtlich schafft es das Netzteil gerade so genug Strom zu liefern, wird dabei aber irgendwann einfach zu heiß und schaltet ab. Das geht auf Dauer nicht gut.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juni 2014)

Wie viel Geld könntest Du für ein neues NT locker machen?


----------



## Killedplayer (29. Juni 2014)

Jap auf der Verpackung der Grafikkarte steht mind. 500Watt Netzteil.
Würde mir ein 500Watt Netzteil was bringen oder ein größeres? 

Ein mittleres Netzteil für ab 50 € bis 100 würde ich Ausgeben. Aber es gibt ja viele Netzteile 


Mfg


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juni 2014)

Killedplayer schrieb:


> Jap auf der Verpackung der Grafikkarte steht mind. 500Watt Netzteil.
> Würde mir ein 500Watt Netzteil was bringen oder ein größeres?
> 
> Mfg


 
Ein qualitativ Höherwertiges NT würde dir wesentlich mehr bringen 
Such dir ein aus  (Sind nach Qualität geordnet)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9)

Wenn CM gewünscht ist:
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Edit: 500W und die ganzen anderen Watt Angaben schreiben die Hersteller nur so hoch gegriffen drauf, damit auch die übelsten China Böller die Karten befeuern können


----------



## Gast1652044202 (29. Juni 2014)

Steht da nix zusätzlich? Etwas wie (mit 12V/xxA) oder (with a minimum 12V current rating of xxA)?

EDIT:
Ja, FrozenPie hat recht, bei meiner GrakA steht auch mindestens 750W und ich betreibe sie ohne Probleme mit einem 550W Netzteil.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juni 2014)

MadCat schrieb:


> Steht da nix zusätzlich? Etwas wie (mit 12V/xxA) oder (with a minimum 12V current rating of xxA)?


 
Mann kann es sich ja eigentlich ausrechnen 
170W TDP durch 12V = 14,16A  Dürfte also im Dreh um die 12-16A sein was die Karte unter Last zieht


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2014)

Killedplayer schrieb:


> Jaa das Netzteil ist schon älter aber ka wie alt. Habe alles bis auf netzteil und Gehäuse vor ca 2 jahren, reingekauft.


 Warum macht man das?!

Warum kauft man sich nicht auch ein neues Netzteil, wenn man eh alles neu macht?! Das verstehe ich nicht. Aber hier sind wir wieder bei der Meinung, dass Netzteile hunderte von Jahren halten müssten und dass sie keine FPS liefern, weshalb man sie drin lassen könnte, theoretisch.

Dass sie den Stromverbrauch gewaltig erhöhen, wenn sie schon älter sind, dass sie Komponenten Zerstören können oder dass sie für einige unerklärliche Abstürze verantwortlich sein könnten, sieht man nicht.

Entsprechend: Hau das Netzteil raus, kauf dir was gescheites. Und das nächste mal, wenn alles getauscht wird, gibts auch 'nen neues Netzteil...


----------



## Gast1652044202 (29. Juni 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Mann kann es sich ja eigentlich ausrechnen
> 170W TDP durch 12V = 14,16A  Dürfte also im Dreh um die 12-16A sein was die Karte unter Last zieht


 
Die 170W gelten aber für eine Standard GTX760. Die ASUS nimmt bis zu 225W, was dann schon mal knapp 19A sind. 
Ich denke mal, so 20A auf den 12V Leitungen sollten es schon sein. Bringt ja nix, das Netzteil immer am Rand der Spezifikationen zu betreiben.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juni 2014)

MadCat schrieb:


> Die 170W gelten aber für eine Standard GTX760. Die ASUS nimmt bis zu 225W, was dann schon mal knapp 19A sind.
> Ich denke mal, so 20A auf den 12V Leitungen sollten es schon sein. Bringt ja nix, das Netzteil immer am Rand der Spezifikationen zu betreiben.


 
Wenn wir von der hier reden (ASUS GTX760-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04L3-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) dann sind's laut Datenblatt 170W TDP, aber ich gebe dir recht, dass die wesentlich mehr verbrauchen wird, wenn man sie gescheit belastet  Meine GTX 560Ti zieht selbst undervolted auf 0.987V und auf 800MHz untertaktet über 250W  Brauch was neues bevor die mir das Gehäuse in Brand steckt


----------



## Gast1652044202 (29. Juni 2014)

Er hat die OC-Version, laut dem Packungsfoto.
GTX760 DC2-OC 2GD5
Wieviel Watt so zwei kleine Buchstaben ausmachen können.


----------



## Killedplayer (29. Juni 2014)

Jaa das Netzteil hatte ich nicht getauscht da es für die alte Grafikkarte (geforce 550ti Zotac) noch ausgereicht hat.

Und ich die 760er dann gekauft habe da die andere nicht mehr ausreichend für diverse Spiele war.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juni 2014)

Killedplayer schrieb:


> Jaa das Netzteil hatte ich nicht getauscht da es für die alte Grafikkarte (geforce 550ti Zotac) noch ausgereicht hat.


 
Ausreichen heißt nicht gleich gesund für die Hardware  Die Ripple & Noise Werte und die Spannungsschwankungen auf der 5V Schiene können dir locker mal die HDD oder andere Komponenten killen ohne dass du was davon mitkriegst bis es zu spät ist oder das Netzteil einfach explodiert und dein Hardware mit in die ewigen Jagdgründe nimmt


----------

